# Grand Theft Auto : Episodes from Liberty City



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

This seems to have slipped under the radar a bit so just putting out there of those who may like to know.

GTA: EFLC (There's the acronim machine broken) is due to be launched on *29th October 2009*, stores are taking pre-orders now, I already have mine booked with Gamestation. Basically this is the 2 GTA IV Expansion packs rolled into one disk, but you don't need the GTA IV Game to play. Ideal if you don't want to mess around with the 360 online system.

The Lost and the Damned, the first GTA IV Expansion, has been out for a while now, and the new epsidoe. The Ballad of Gay Tony is due to be launched on the Xbox Marketplace the same day as the twin pack for people who already have the first.

A link to the twin pack is here. It comes out a week after Forza 3. I can't wait 

David.


----------

